# massey ferguson 168 multipower not working,someone help



## lorand

I recently bought a Massey ferguson 168 multipower, but the multipower is stuck in low. My question is, does this cause any problems if I use the tractor just in low,beside that I don't have enginebrake?does this cause anything bad to the engine...?


----------



## hackware

could be various things which could grow worse by running it under existing condition(s)...

clutch/shifter/linkage/etc...

depending on *WHAT* is wrong, nothing might happen, or, it could get worse...

william...


----------



## lorand

okay...well I don't know what could be wrong,because everything else works perfectly...is there some easy way to find out what is the problem...?the thing is that if I change te multipower into high or int low,or whatever I do nothing happens,but I guess it's in low,because I don't have enginebrake....


----------



## lorand

I have some wire coming out of the gearbox....could that have something to do with the multipower not working?


----------



## Mickey

Back when I had a MF165 I recall the manual saying NOT to run in multi-power low for extended periods of time. Seem to recall had something to do with trans not being lubed while in low range.


----------



## lorand

Okay....well I guess I'll have to fix it somehow....although the engine works perfectly,is it true that you can use the multipower only when the engine is heated up?I read somewhere that if the engine is not heated up enough the multipower is not working


----------



## shona13

G.day Lorand.
Mickey is correct if the tractor is used in low multipower for extended periods the front bearing on the multipower input housing does not get lubricated and after a period will require replacement.
If you can find an owners/operators manual it will suggest when using low multipower you should select high now and again to lubricate the front bearing.
If you follow the multipower linkage down to where it goes into the clutch housing you will see a small shaft sticking out and when you operate the multipower lever you should see the shaft moving up and down it should move about 1/4".
Check ALL of the linkage joints and make sure there is no wear ,any wear in the linkage will reduce the effective operating travel and consequently the multipower linkage will not travel enough to engage high multipower.
First operate the lever and select high then with a screwdriver push the linkage down and see if the tractor is in high multipower ,if it works look at the rod that goes into the clutch housing ,attached to it is a clamping arrangement which has a 1/4" bolt if need be you can loosen the bolt and reposition the linkage to suit.
Have a look at this and let us know how you go .
Happy days 
Hutch.


----------



## lorand

okay,thx for the advice I'll try it soon as I will have time,another question,this may sound foolish,but I am new to Massey Ferguson tractors and I don't know what is this thing,and for what do I have to use it,I will post a picture ,hope someone tells me what's that


----------



## shona13

Hi Lorand 
This is the response lever use it to safely control the rate of lowering of three point hitch equipment,say you have a disc plow which is fairly heavy ,if you move the lever to SLOW the implement will drop very safely and slowly,the more you move the lever to FAST the quicker the implement will lower.
Incidentally the bolt with the long thread ,the one in the picture next to the red wire is the foot brake adjustment if the brake pedals hit the footplate when you push the brake pedals down First unlock the latch that connects the two pedals together Then tighten the nuts MAXIMUM TWO FULL TURNS at a time till the pedal travels down and stops about one inch from the foot plate ,do this to the other side and when you get them both about the same lock the both pedals together and try the brakes ,drive in second gear say three miles per hour and gently apply the brakes when they are adjusted properly the both should lock at the same time Make sure the handbrake is in the OFF position before adjusting.
Just a word of caution do not overtighten the brakes or you will smell something burning the brake pedals by design are meant to have plenty of clearance.
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## lorand

Hi Hutch
Thanks for the information,I adjusted the brakes because only one of the brakes worked,now both of the brakes work,and at the same time....this is very important until I repair the multipower,cause without enginebrake it's dangerous to go down hills....


----------



## shona13

Hi lorand 
It sounds like you have had Practical experience with the Massey Multi Power system,I once had to explain to a customer why his tractor when he was unloading it from the back of a semi trailer was doing 20 miles per hour when it got to the bottom of the loading ramps being in low multipower it ended up that the company swapped his multipower tractor for a standard eight speed much safer. 
Any how that was a good introduction to the Multipower and i hope you pass this onto others who may face the same experience.
Happy Days
Hutch.


----------



## lorand

I don't understan what are you trying to say,that this tractor is not a multipower tractor?the thing that is the problem that I don't have enginebrake,and some say that the trans is not lubricated while in low range


----------



## lorand

Hy...
another question....you said that the front bearing on the multipower input housing does not get lubricated and after a period will require replacement.my question is that if I don't use the multipower,and don't want to fix it I'll have to replace the front bearing anyway?And another problem,I see on tractordata that the 168 multipower has 12 gears....but you can use all this 12 on the manual gearchange of this 12 work only is the multipower works...cause from the manual change I have only 8 gears,6 in forward and 2 in reverse


----------



## shona13

Hi lorand.
The front bearing on the gearbox relies on oil from the high side of the multipower to lubricate it ,if you don't use high multipower the bearing does not get oil and will eventually seize and you will have to strip the gearbox to fix.
The tractor data web site is referring to the fact that the gearbox has three forward gears and one reverse gear in the gearbox ,so four gears in high range,four gears in low range with LOW Multipower selected.
And the same again with high multipower selected, giving you Twelve forward gears and four reverse gears .
Without multipower you will have six forward gears and two reverse gears.
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## lorand

Hy hutch
I am so happy..thank you for your help,I tried what you said and there was a linkage problem and I fixed it...now the high multipower works perfectly,I have enginebrake and everything is okay.Man I am happy that only this was the problem.
Thank you again!
Best wishes Lorand


----------



## shona13

Hi loorand 
I am only to glad to help .
Happy Days 
Hutch.


----------



## lorand

another question....hope you can help
Probably this is a foolish question,but I have to ask,after what amount of work hours do I need to change the oil in the engine of my MF?


----------



## lorand

hy...another question....I noticed that in high multipower it's much harder to change gears...is this normal or something is wrong?and how much can I use the low multipower,or when do I have to use it....for example when I'm ploughing should I use it in low multipower or in high?


----------



## shona13

G,Day lorand.
Every 250 hours ,it depends how hard the tractor is working When I am plowing I change the oil every fifty hours but that is up to you.
Say you are driving up a hill and halfway up you stop ,when you depress the clutch the transmission will lock and stop the tractor from running back down the hill this feature is called Hill Hold when you want to move of just start like you would normally.
The other thing is when the tractor is in high Multipower and holding the tractor you will not be able to change gear so you will have to select LOW Multipower this will allow you to change gears with ease so remember ,if there is a load on the transmission in High select low to change gear.
Generally when I am plowing I select First high range in high Multipower but if you choose to use low multipower and when you come to the end of the row you can select high for the time you run to the other end or turn around ,depending on what type of plow you use.
Thats all 
Hutch.


----------



## christian17

Hi, I have a 165 with a multipower i think the cluch or the pump is toast , hirange only has some holdback you get on a steep hill
and you can feel it give and then youre gone. Ive been reading about bolting or wealding the cluch up to have hi,but if i would bolt or weald would it lulbrecate the front trans bearing,as ive read that it dosnt when in low. I only use the tractor for haying, 
would it be advantagous and cost effective to rebild the multipower instead of wealding and bolting,can anyone give me some
advice?thanks 
Christian


----------



## littlemassey

Hi, Can anyone help with two problem's that I have. Firstly I have a 168 and the multi power doesn't work, do I have to split the tractor to gain access to the pump and clutch pack or can I just lift the top cover to get access. Secondly I have a 135 and it has started to cut out on idle when hot (never done this before) if I keep the revs up (1100-1200rpm) its fine but there is defiantly something wrong. someone suggested to add a litre of oil to the diesel tank as these new diesels do not have enough oil in it to lubricate the pump.

Cheers any advice welcome.


----------



## djagoglia

christian17 said:


> Hi, I have a 165 with a multipower i think the cluch or the pump is toast , hirange only has some holdback you get on a steep hill
> and you can feel it give and then youre gone. Ive been reading about bolting or wealding the cluch up to have hi,but if i would bolt or weald would it lulbrecate the front trans bearing,as ive read that it dosnt when in low. I only use the tractor for haying,
> would it be advantagous and cost effective to rebild the multipower instead of wealding and bolting,can anyone give me some
> advice?thanks
> Christian


Hi, did you ever find the answers to your questions? Im going through the same thing now. Thanks


----------



## pogobill

djagoglia said:


> Hi, did you ever find the answers to your questions? Im going through the same thing now. Thanks


Welcome to the forum.
This is an old post and the Original poster has been gone for7 years. I doubt you will get a response from him.
Start a new post of your own, in this same forum, and tell us what your particular issue is and we'll see if we can help you out.
If you need a hand with that I can help you out.


----------

